# Mad River Glen - 02/08/15



## MadMadWorld (Feb 9, 2015)

MRG had been slammed by numerous storms and an unplanned 8-12 inches on Saturday made a visit mandatory. Made the trip with DHS and Savemesammy as well as met up with Riverc0il. Everything was open including the Tower 4 and 5 cliffs which is a rare occurrence. Lots of snow on the trails but the trees were absolutely PHENEMONAL. I would say what we skied but I would have to kill you...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 9, 2015)

A rare Riverc0il sighting. 


Deadheadskier. 


Madmadworld.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

Freaking awesome!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 9, 2015)

Riv in an undisclosed location. 


Even if I could remember where this was, I wouldn't say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice!  The skiing in Vermont is off the hook right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2015)

Nick said:


> Freaking awesome!



Yesterday took the sting off missing the summit a little bit


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

Just follow the tracks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't follow mine dlague....MRG ski patrol would tell you so.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't follow mine dlague....MRG ski patrol would tell you so.



I blame that incident on Riverc0il.  He should have know better than to let us enter the woods after
3!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 15533
> Even if I could remember where this was, I wouldn't say



Meh, skied out ...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 9, 2015)

Way to get it guys!  Jelly. Skiing spring mash potatoes out here.

Missing VT right now!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2015)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Way to get it guys!  Jelly. Skiing spring mash potatoes out here.
> 
> Missing VT right now!



I know, you and my Son picked a bad season to leave the East for Co. I'm thinking of canceling my trip in March. Wish I'd made it to the AZ Summit this year too, passed since I was going West. My season has been pretty good so far though.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Meh, skied out ...



?
It beats sitting on the couch...

And I like to call that "skied in" rather than "skied out"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ?
> It beats sitting on the couch...
> 
> And I like to call that "skied in" rather than "skied out"!



I should have added a ;-)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I should have added a ;-)



Gotcha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks incredible. Way to get after it fellas!
How were lines off both lifts?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Looks incredible. Way to get after it fellas!
> How were lines off both lifts?



Long but worth it


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2015)

MMW in the back seat again.  Where HS when you need him?  Just kidding.


What was the deal with the ski patrol?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 10, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I know, you and my Son picked a bad season to leave the East for Co. I'm thinking of canceling my trip in March. Wish I'd made it to the AZ Summit this year too, passed since I was going West. My season has been pretty good so far though.




No need to leave the East right now but I wouldn't give up on your trip yet. It's been good out here until recently!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> MMW in the back seat again.  Where HS when you need him?  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> What was the deal with the ski patrol?



I suggested some trees that looked great and barely touched.  MMW wasn't fully sure, but thought it cliffed out.  It did.  Landing zone was pretty awful.  Sammy and I found a ladies tee that was still sketch.  MMW went for it and crashed.  Riv hiked up and around.  Some ski patrol broad watched the whole thing from the trail below and gave us a bit of shit for skiing in the trees after 3.  She was pretty cool about it, but it was a scolding.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> MMW in the back seat again.  Where HS when you need him?  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> What was the deal with the ski patrol?



It was not a good day for me. Multiple crash and burns!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I should have added a ;-)



LOL.. that's funny. I got the sarcasm... since you commented on probably the sweetest looking ski pic I've seen yet so far this season.

I'll be honest.. if I'm skiing MRG I really hope a few people have tracked it out ahead of me. I really don't know where I'm going all that well! And that can get a little steep for jump turns in 2 feet of dense pow. Based on my signature apparently it's been 4 seasons since I've been up there. Maybe too long.

MMW.... how were the lines? That's the 1 thing that turned me off MRG years ago. The line for the single is insane sometimes. The parking lot is insane, people parking on the road. To me now this is a weekdays-only place to ski.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> LOL.. that's funny. I got the sarcasm... since you commented on probably the sweetest looking ski pic I've seen yet so far this season.
> 
> I'll be honest.. if I'm skiing MRG I really hope a few people have tracked it out ahead of me. I really don't know where I'm going all that well! And that can get a little steep for jump turns in 2 feet of dense pow. Based on my signature apparently it's been 4 seasons since I've been up there. Maybe too long.
> 
> MMW.... how were the lines? That's the 1 thing that turned me off MRG years ago. The line for the single is insane sometimes. The parking lot is insane, people parking on the road. To me now this is a weekdays-only place to ski.



The line get pretty rough on pow days and the AM was pretty rough. We avoided the single completely until lunch time. The double was probably a 15 minute wait. The trees off the double are very underrated. Most of those pictures were from there! We worked our way over to the single around lunch and by then it was probably 10-15 min the rest of the way.


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> It was not a good day for me. Multiple crash and burns!




Maybe multiple crash and burns a day are baseline for you.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2015)

I hit it today. Real nice. Maybe a couple inches fresh in th morning and a couple of sqalls freshened everything during the day. Empty. Longest line was 4 or 5 chairs for the single.  They are set up great for the holiday crowd. A couple of crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2015)

Very cool gents.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I hit it today. Real nice. Maybe a couple inches fresh in th morning and a couple of sqalls freshened everything during the day. Empty. Longest line was 4 or 5 chairs for the single.  They are set up great for the holiday crowd. A couple of crappy cell phone pics.



That second pic is the "halfpipe" next to Gazelle?


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2015)

Yup. That's it. Great little shot. Only one set of tracks ahead of me at around noon today.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Yup. That's it. Great little shot. Only one set of tracks ahead of me at around noon today.



A favorite of mine. If you know where you are going there are plenty of ledges and drops as you make your way in. Holds snow really well as I'm sure you can imagine


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know all the lines as only ski there a couple times a year, but I always enjoy the trees off of the double. I get in over my head on some of the stuff off the single!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

MR is on my list.


----------

